

In Praise of Fake Reviews - chippy
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/in-praise-of-fake-reviews/

======
chippy
Quite amusing how reputation engines are perceived as broken and so one must
break them even more to show how bias it could be - thus breaking the engine
even further.

